# Building 461 Stroker reuse any parts?



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am building a 461 stroker from my original 1969 400 block. The block is going to the machine shop tomorrow to get cleaned up and prepared for the new stroker kit. Should I also send the timing cover to the shop? Is this something that can be re-used in a rebuild or should I buy a new one?

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are a few on this forum who built 461 stroker motors. Bear is one of them. He would have a wealth of knowledge about building this engine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey jt,

Definitely reuse all the external parts like the timing cover, etc, that you can. If it's in good condition and the coolant tubes are in good shape (not corroded, stuck, etc) there's not a reason in the world not to reuse it. Make sure you put a fresh seal in it, use good gaskets, set the water pump plate clearance while you have it apart, etc.

Bear


----------

